# pidgin no install



## BSDlov3r (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello. I want to install pidgin. I run:


```
cd /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin 
make install clean
```
OR 


```
portmaster -D net-im/pidgin
```

OR


```
-with BMP
```

But it gives error!


```
gtkmedia.o(.text+0x1fc5): In function `pidgin_media_dispose':
/usr/ports/net-im/pidgin/work/pidgin-2.6.2/pidgin/gtkmedia.c:355: undefined reference to `purple_media_manager_get_pipeline'
gmake[1]: *** [pidgin] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-im/pidgin/work/pidgin-2.6.2/pidgin'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin.

===>>> make failed for net-im/pidgin
===>>> Aborting update
```

Help me. Thanks.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 17, 2011)

```
pkg_add -r pidgin
```


----------



## phpwolf (Jul 7, 2012)

BSDlov3r said:
			
		

> Hello. I want to install pidgin. I run:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



-----
I really don't know what the VV is, but this cause the problem. I don't want to spend much time to fix this, probably pidgin guys will do that soon. If you want to make things work, just edit the file

/usr/ports/net-im/pidgin/work/pidgin-2.10.4/pidgin/gtkmedia.c and disable the VV support.

Here is what you should change:


```
#include "gtkmedia.h"
#include "gtkutils.h"
#include "pidginstock.h"

#undef USE_VV  //add this line

#ifdef USE_VV
#include "media-gst.h"
```

then *make install* again

Maybe some bla-bla VV multimedia part will be disabled, but who cares??!!?


----------

